# taken too much piriton!



## diddle (May 27, 2007)

I went to the docs yesterday as I have had severe itching, he prescibed me some piriton, 3 times a day.  This morning I forgotten I'd already taken one before my breakfast, because I was still itching I took another after breakfast. Now I haven't felt my baby could I have done some harm? I'm 20 weeks and usually i feel baby quite alot throughout the day.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, leave it till tonight before you have any more.  It can make you a bit sleepy, so your baby may just be a bit drowsy from it.  Have some iced cold water and see if that does the trick.  Did the dr take any bloods from you?  If not, and you are as itchy as you are, I would advise you to ring the drs again and ask for your liver function and bile acids to be checked,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## diddle (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me. Have now tried cold water and nothing happened, luckily i've got my scan tomorrow so hopefully everything will be alright. I had read about the liver problem before I went to the docs, he seemed quite sure its more of a reaction to something but has said he will do one if I've still got it in a couple of days. I'm still blotching and itching really badly it seems to die down for a bit then come back even worse. Its driving me mad!


----------

